# Welcome To Buck's Bunny Bistro!



## RO STAFF (Sep 17, 2007)

[align=center]




[/align]


[align=center]*This is the place for RO Veterans to play catch up!* [/align]


[align=center]All Rabbits Only members registered from the board'sinception through to July 15th, 2005 -- a week after Carolyn's famed Bunny Boathouse Party-- can access this private room. [/align]
[align=center](Nobody else can see it!) [/align]

[align=center]So pull up a chair, relax, havesome refreshmentsand get on that keyboard andlet everybody know how you're doing! [/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]We willalso set aside aprivate area in our Chat Room! [/align]
[align=center]*(http://www.rabbitsoneline.net/chat)*[/align]
[align=center](coming soon!)
[/align]
[align=center](if you're a registered RO member, you can access it with your user name and password)[/align]

[align=center]*:elvis2:
*[/align]


[align=center]*Come on by and remember good times and good people!* 
[/align]


[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]*Who Is Carolyn? Who Is Pam Nock? Who is Buck Jones?*[/align]


[align=center]



[/align]


----------



## pamnock (Sep 17, 2007)

Welcome all!

I'm one of theoriginal RO members who came from the unmoderated Rabbits Only forumon Delphi which was started at least 10 years ago by Danielle Hayduk (editor of the defunct Rabbits Onlymagazine)akaZiggy143(The old forum still languishes in cyberspace). I have a copy of the 1999 "Who's Who in Rabbits" that was produced by Danielle listing the Rabbits.com magazine site and forum.

The Rabbits Onlyforum changed over March 2004 to the moderated format we are familiar with today. 

Unfortunately, Danielle was an absentee owner and forum problems including lapseof contractforced moderators to start the new "Rabbits Online" forum recently.

"Buck Jones" (now deceased) and Carloyn were also two of the original members. Carolyn was the moderator of the forum when it switched over in 2004.



Pam



http://www.geocities.com/pamnock/


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Sep 17, 2007)

Hello Everyone! 

I couldn't let a "Buck Jones" moment go by without stopping in!  When I first joined in 2003, it was like a big family with Bunny Mommy and King Sherman always entertainingus with their hilarious stories! There wasBuck, Carolyn, Pam, Luvabun,m.e.,Tina and Apollo, Elf Mommy,My Bunny Boys (who has since changed her name - you know, my kids would _really be confused_ if I changed my name every time I had a new kid! :X)There were others too, JimD, and Lissa... 

When you were on everyday it was your "family time." It was your place to talk about your bunnies, to share your ups and downs, the bunny family was your life line if your bunny got sick. It was your cheering section when your bunny learned something new or youfound some new "thing"to try out. It was yourbunnypedia for those of us who were new to the careand upkeep of bunnies.And then we learned that it was a cycle... That it was our responsibility to learn and share with the "newbies" as they came on board. There was always far more giving than there was taking. 

There was a lot of love. Not justbunny love. A lot of people love. 

It was good to reminisce! Take care everybody! :hugsquish:

Raspberry


----------



## Cher (Sep 17, 2007)

OHHH how exciting!!

With life whirling by at 100 kilometers a minute everyday, sometimes I loose sight of the things which helped me or were a constant by my side with those terrible 2's of girls'o'mine. Until today when I received an email from the forum telling me about this new area.

WELL...I have been a member since late 2004 I think? When I first took my bouncing baby bunnies home from a market in Taiwan. This site was INVALUABLE to a gal raising two of these furkids in a country where English was not the most spoken language! They have since flown back and forth once and now reside here in Canada in our lovely condo with their legal 'new' dad who loves them and gets frustrated with them as much as I do!

Hi Pam! Hi Rasberry 

Hopefully others will post soon 

Ciao for now, not forever...

Cher, Jezebel and Jaden


----------



## hunnybunny63 (Sep 17, 2007)

Hi everyone,



i really dont know what to say, i used to be extreamly active on here but over this summer i have rather negleted the whole forum! i hope to back on more frequently from now on!



Both my girls, Daisy and Dandy, are doing well, still hate each other and fighting through the bars as always though! :Xthey turned 4 in july, they are big girls now! lol


----------



## Ty-bee (Sep 17, 2007)

Hello everyone, Shannon a.k.a Ty-bee here! Like Raspberry I couldn't let the mention of Buck go by unnoticed!

Gosh I haven't been on here in forever. I can't even remember what was going on in my life the last time I stopped in...so I'll just update and if I repeat anything forgive me!

My hubby, Aaron returned from his last deployment in March 2006. Shortly thereafter he transfer out to a new NONdeployable unit. He'll be with this unit for 2 more years. Now he trains Marines coming out of boot camp. The hours are long but atleast he's not in Iraq right!

I had another baby this past February. The arrival of Emma Grace put us at 4 kids! The other kids adore her and for that I'm glad. She a great baby too...always happy...sure makes things easy for mom..lol! Brooke turned 7 and is in soccer and Brownies. Tyler is 5 now and started kindergarten this year. It seems odd having 2 gone during the day. Lauren is now 3 and still every bit the princess!! Her and daddy have come a long way....you'd never know he missed so much of her early childhood!

As for the animals, Mr. Peabody is still here and as much the spoiled bunny as ever. He's since been litter-trained and I'm LOVING it. Why didn't I do it sooner?!?! He took to it like a pro...thanks goodness as my hubby thought I was insane litter-training a bunny....lol! We've also added to the animal brood here as well. My brother got my kids a cat for Christmas. He took them to the shelter and let them pick her out. Then Brooke conned her daddy into getting hermit crabs. We started out with just 3 and are now currently housing 11. Interesting creatures!!

I think thats pretty much it for an update on me. You're more than welcome to check out my myspace page if you'd like as thats where I have updated pictures of my gang. I hope everyone else is doing well! Take care! I'll try to get in here more often!

~Shannon a.k.a Ty-bee

myspace.com/acesgirl331


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Sep 17, 2007)

Hi all 

I have not been around as much as I first was, but I stopped in now and again. Recently, Haley emailed me and told me of the move and invited me to come by - I did and I guess I was full of all sorts of chatter cause I"m a posting mad-woman once again! LOL!

I have Bo who we got 3 years ago at a fair, Cloverbunny who was attacked and bitten by my sister's dog and she phoned me to carefor her. Of course I never thought I'd be able to help this baby cottontail enough to keep her alive....... Let me tell you - she just let me know it was time to come out and play with bo by SNORTING at me several times! :?I used to think she was sneezing..... Once I figured it out she really does it to get my attention LOL! 

Now, we have Heidi. Our baby (big baby!) Palomino. She's precious but different from the other two. We named her right - she tries to hide all the time! LOL! 

I have 2 children - luke is 16 and just got his driver's license! :shock:and Lexi is 11 going on 12 and very busy all the time.

Luke has sheep that he shows, and he's quiet, but a comedian and a junior in high school. This year he made me so proud when he took my horse into the county fair and grand championed in one discipline with him - neither had ever been in a horse show before!! He also got first place in Western Showmanship! It was pretty awesome! 

Here they are:






Lexi rides and has for a few years now. I bought Dakota (the one Luke shows) for her but he wasn't trained yet - he's still pretty green in some areas and she started to ride my father inlaw's mare. Well, she is pretty much ours now. I might even end up buying her from him. She's a good girl and adores Lexi. Her name is Pokie. They did really well also and placed in a big class that most girls her age don't make it in. She won a chair and a huge ribbon - they also won several other ribbons and classes at fair and open shows this year. This is them:






Lexi also plays volleyball, sings in choir and plays basketball. She or Luke will show Heidi this year. I want Luke to since he's only got a couple of more years in 4H. 

I enjoy watching my kids, playing with my animals and I work part time. I love to read! and rarely watch television - unless it's SVU, CSI or a couple of others - I don't like it.

Good to see everyone again!


----------



## labell (Sep 17, 2007)

It's been a while....I was quite active for a while, but in my last year of high school, its quite busy..job, horses, family, friends, and the like. I'll take new pictures of my crew when I have the time, they're all doing wonderfully. They're happy and spoiled


----------



## ditty816 (Sep 17, 2007)

Hi everyone! My name's Mandy aka ditty816.. I use to be on here constantly back in the day... I'm from a small town north of Pittsburgh, PA

some of you may remember me or not.. I'm the one who's got three bun's.. Rexie, Sherbie & Snuggles... Rexie is a blue standard Rex.. Sherbie's a blue-tort mini Rex and well Snuggles was a mix breed.. never did find out what he really was.. a mini of sorts cause he his tooth problem.. he had bad molars that needed ground down all the time.. I took him in from a foster family.. they didn't have the time or $$ to care for him anymore.. 

Snuggles ended up dying yesterday due to complications of a UTI and I'm sure, GI stasis.. he stopped eating but was on Critical Care for a couple weeks... his vet wouldn't do another tooth trimming until his UTI was completely healed.. 

I haven't really had time to post on here since the change-over cause I actually have a daughter now.. her name's Kaitlyn Rose and she's 15 months old.. keeps me active.. she's trying to walk now and a handful.. 

I remember being on here and seeing Buck post all the time.. was a very sad day when he passed... also remember a big big bun by the name of Apollo 

Mandy


----------



## kpc (Sep 17, 2007)

Hello Everyone, its been a while since I have logged on. This is so strange last night I had Buch on my mind remembering his post and how helpful and his wit, then when I check my email I learn about this place. 
Alots has changed here I am down from 50 rabbits to 5.my beloved Bloosom past away during the summer, I still have one of her kits that is 2 years old and her mate sweetie, and 2 rescue rabbits that people have found in their yards, one is a rex and very sweet.


Kim


----------



## seniorcats (Sep 17, 2007)

Ah-h-h-h-h-h, now this is fun. I joined because of Buck - someone in my own 'old age' group. Actually I lurked for almost a year prior to joining. It took so long to join becauseI didn't want to have any run-ins with aformer member (rhymes with Menace)who was often agitated, rude and contentious. I had experienced his temper and name calling on another boardand was content to lurk until his bad behavior finally went over the top.

What I realized was the good people on the board and the good things happening far out weighted the occassional bad egg and bad event.

I miss Carolyn. What a dynamo of energy. How she ever managed everything by herself is beyond me. Maybe that's another reason why I named our newest cat Sherman. Obviously in honor of King Sherman.

When I joined, myrabbit, Coney was 14 years old. He never made it to 15. Dubya, Presley and Frodo are gone. Dr. Melody Frankenbunny, Wilbur Igor and M. Ali live on.

Thanks to everyone whohelped me keep my rabbits healthy and happy over the years.

Does anyone hear from the 'Missus'?


----------



## Carolyn (Sep 18, 2007)

How cool is this!!!! Sorry I didn't first notice the welcome thread and made my own. Please delete it. 

I don't have time now to read all of these wonderful notes. I'm going to print them out and take them home tonight when I have more time to focus and enjoy. 

For now, here's what's new....



Howdy All! 

I sincerely hope and praythat this finds all of you and your babies well. 

Tucker, Fauna, and Cali-Flower are all doing very well, *knock on wood*. I had a scare when I tried a new vet and she diagnosed my Fauna-Girl and Tucks with pasteurella. It seems as though it was a misdiagnosed, thank the Good Lord. I was in shambles as you all can imagine. 

The latest and greatest news from Tucker Town is that we have a new resident in town. Her name is Darla and she is a Holland Lop Tort. No, she doesn't live with Tucks, Fauna, Cali and me, but she has a penthousesuite in the building. Her father is my boyfriend whohad gotten bitten badly by the bunny bug and decided he wanted one of his own. When I wentto the ARBA show in Goshen, CT this past weekend, he let me pickhis babyout for him. She's totally melted his heart. He won't do anything that would in the slightest way tick her off and she knows it.

Just this morning, when Jesse (Darla's Dad) stopped by for coffee,I gave him Buck's lecture about being the Alpha Bunny. I'll have to reiterate it a couple of times or else he'll have a spoiled princess on his hands. She's just a Love though. He's amazed by every little thing she does. I've fallen in love with him all over again after seeing the way he is with her. 

Pictures will follow soon of Tucker's Town's new resident. Her suite is known as Darla Drive as she's DEFINITELY the one in the Driver's Seat!!


Much Love,

Carolyn


----------



## Carolyn (Sep 18, 2007)

Of course, I couldn't wait to read what the updates were on everyone, so I just did.

How great it is to see so many familiar faces back!! 



Did anyone ever Google "Pam Nock"? Good Lord, Woman, you have an amazing amount of pages just on googling you. Did you read about Jesse's new Holland Lop? 



Razzamattzz...you look as classy as you ever have in that picture. The glasses are to die for. One things for sure - you got stiiiile, Sista! How's Sebbie? Still neglected since you got that dog of yours?



Cher! I'm so glad to see that Jade and Jez are doing so well. I was quite worried about Jez for a bit there, but due to your wonderful and careful care, her life was once again saved. Bless your heart for keeping such good tabs on my babies.



HunnyBunny63, I think we all can relate to having our busy lives take over and before you know it, months have gone by. No worries about how often you stop by, just glad to see you here and although your little ones still don't take well to tolerating each other, I'm thrilled to hear all is normal in your corner of the world.



Ty-Bee!! Seems that you and your hubby made the best of your time together when he had leave, ey?!  Congratulations on Emma Grace! How are her siblings handling having another baby in the house? When your husband's 2 years are up, is he through with the Service? Good Lord, you've made so many sacrifices along with him to serve our country. I am truly grateful to you, him, and your children for what you have done. How does Mr. Peabody and the new cat get along? Hermit crabs are definitely interesting to watch. 



BoBBunny, Congratulations on Heidi! I know we had some disagreements in the past, but I hope you have put that behind you as I have. Bygones. Having a child that drives would be almost too much for me to take on. I was just saying to my best friend this past weekend that I don't know how parents do it when they have to hand over their car to their 16 year old. :shock: I'm so glad to hear that Bo and Cloverbunny are doing well. Bo is such a gorgeous boy. He has always been one of my favorite of his breed. Such a stunning boy he is. By the way, in the book Life Lessons From Elvis, Elvis says: "It's cheaper to buy horses inbulk." Would be nice if we all had the extra cash hanging around, wouldn't it? He was a crazy fool when it came to horses. Absolutely adored them. One horse really put the screws to Raspberry. Ask her about it if you don't know. 



Labell, glad to hear that things are busy, but all your babies are doing well. Write more when you have a chance. 



Hi Ditty816! I'm sincerely so sorry to hear about Snuggles. God knows that no one could've loved ho, more. I'm sure you tried everything that you could. It's so terrible to lose them. I know the pain is raw at this point. I also know that Buck is giving him a lot of Love until the two of you are able to reunite again. As Buck would say, "Don't beat yourself up over the could've, would've, should'ves. You did everything you can."Most importantly you made his life on this earth a very happy and loving one. My heart goes out to you. You can be sure I'll be thinking and praying for you during these next few weeks. I hope that Sherbie and Rexie are able to comfort you. Congratulations on Kaitlyn Rose. I absolutely Love her name! Really nice choice. 



Hi kpc,  I'm so sorry to hear you lost Blossom. Going from 50 down to 5 is quite a jump. I hope Blossom's babies are able to give you some comfort. How odd that you were just thinking of Buck yesterday, and voila - here's a tribute to him. This would've meant so much.



Hi Seniorcats!! :shock:Coney made it to 15 years old? Good Lord!! That gives me so much hope and it makes me so happy! I'm sick to death of people telling me Fauna's old. She's only 8 - and although I know that's supposed to be old for a rabbit, I refuse to acknowledge it for total fear on my part. I just know that Dubya, Coney,Frodo and Presley are up there playing with Buck and all his other bunny buddies. I feel certain that Buck Jones checks in on all of us and our babies. He had big arms and an even bigger heart. If anyone can handle the little ones when they get to the other side of the Rainbow Bridge, I know it's Buck. I wouldn't want it to be anyone else. 



Bless Dr. Melody Frankenbunny, Wilbur Igor and M. Ali. So glad to hear that they're still getting into mischief and giving Mom some love and attitude when they feel the urge. So you named your newest cat, Sherman? Good Lord, I hope he's nicer to you than Sherman The King was to Dear 'Ol Bunnymommy! The hard time he gave her is a memory I'll always treasure. 



As to The Missus, she's doing well. She has found Love and is enjoying herself quite a bit. Last I knew, Ernestine was doing wonderfully. She's such a sweet rabbit. The Missus definitely lucked out with her. 



As someone noted, this is definitely fun! With all the new names, I had a hard time keeping up with the old friends. 



Thanks to Pipp for her thoughtful tribute to Buck and in honoring our friendships. 



Peace and Love to All,

Carolyn


----------



## hunnybunny63 (Sep 18, 2007)

*Carolyn wrote: *


> HunnyBunny63, I think we all can relate to having our busy lives take over and before you know it, months have gone by. No worries about how often you stop by, just glad to see you here and although your little ones still don't take well to tolerating each other, I'm thrilled to hear all is normal in your corner of the world.
> 
> Carolyn



thanks, thought it was funny to call england my corner of the world! lol



gald everyone else is doing well and i really do hope to stay more active from now on. Also i forgot to mention before i started college last week, im doing an animal mangement course which means i will hopefully learn lots more about rabbits!


----------



## Ty-bee (Sep 18, 2007)

*Carolyn wrote: *


> Ty-Bee!! Seems that you and your hubby made the best of your time together when he had leave, ey?!  Congratulations on Emma Grace! How are her siblings handling having another baby in the house? When your husband's 2 years are up, is he through with the Service? Good Lord, you've made so many sacrifices along with him to serve our country. I am truly grateful to you, him, and your children for what you have done. How does Mr. Peabody and the new cat get along? Hermit crabs are definitely interesting to watch.



Lol...we sure did although I can definately say another baby was not in the plans! The good Lord had other plans though and I'm sure glad he did. Emma is such a delight and she truely makes the family feel whole. Oh the older siblings absolutely adore her and if they had their way they'd buy her everything in sight! 

Unfortunately no,Aaron has decided to go for retirement. As of this past July he's served nine years so it'll be 11 when this contract is up. So why not go to 20. He's found his nitch I guess you could say...he enjoys his job..most days. Unfortunately we recieved terrible news last night, in that one of his "guys" from his lastunit was killed in Iraq this past weekend. The worst part is the unit arrives home today. Aaron is taking it quite hard as they were really close. As they sayyour brothers in armstruely are your family!

As for Peabody and the cat, Chloe...well it's a love-hate relationship! Chloe loves to play with him and Peabody hates it. I've come to the conclusion that Chloe thinks he's her gaint plaything and NOBODY can make her believe otherwise. Peabody for his part tolerates her but by the look on his face when she's around I believe he is plotting his revenge!

I'm so glad to hear all is well in Tucker Town!

~Shannon


----------



## Carolyn (Sep 18, 2007)

*hunnybunny63 wrote: *


> *Carolyn wrote: *
> 
> 
> > HunnyBunny63, I think we all can relate to having our busy lives take over and before you know it, months have gone by. No worries about how often you stop by, just glad to see you here and although your little ones still don't take well to tolerating each other, I'm thrilled to hear all is normal in your corner of the world.
> ...



How Cool that you're taking an Animal Management Course! You'll have to keep us updated on how you like it and if they mention the most precious animals in the world - Rabbits - Of Course!!

I love England!! I would live there in a heartbeat if I could afford it and had a connection for work. The people, the land, the architect, where it all started for rabbits - it's all so lovable. 

Hope your first week went well.


----------



## Carolyn (Sep 18, 2007)

*Ty-bee wrote: *


> Unfortunately no,Aaron has decided to go for retirement. As of this past July he's served nine years so it'll be 11 when this contract is up. So why not go to 20. He's found his nitch I guess you could say...he enjoys his job..most days. Unfortunately we recieved terrible news last night, in that one of his "guys" from his lastunit was killed in Iraq this past weekend. The worst part is the unit arrives home today. Aaron is taking it quite hard as they were really close. As they sayyour brothers in armstruely are your family!
> 
> As for Peabody and the cat, Chloe...well it's a love-hate relationship! Chloe loves to play with him and Peabody hates it. I've come to the conclusion that Chloe thinks he's her gaint plaything and NOBODY can make her believe otherwise. Peabody for his part tolerates her but by the look on his face when she's around I believe he is plotting his revenge!
> 
> ...



Hi Shannon!

I was afraid you were going to say he'd go for retirement, but in 11 years, I guess it's better than any of the companies would offer today. 

Your poor husband. Every day when I see the news and hear of more casualties, it darkens my heart as such young, courageous lives are being taken from us. I can't imagine how hard it is on you to settle down after you've heard that your husband was such good friends with the Soldier. It cuts a little too close to home. I'll light two candles tonight. One in honor and prayers for your husband's safety and grief, and the second for the Friend he lost. We have no clue what they're dealing with in reality. I can't begin to imagine. I'm just glad that your man is in a nondeployment unit. 

Oh that Chloe better watch out! Peabody might strike back when she least expects it. He's a good sport to put up with her silliness! 

Bless Emma's siblings. You're doing a heck of a job raising such loving and generous children. Good On Ya, as Buck would say.


----------



## hunnybunny63 (Sep 18, 2007)

*Carolyn wrote: *


> *hunnybunny63 wrote: *
> 
> 
> > *Carolyn wrote: *
> ...


in our biology lesson this afternoon we had soem skeletons to look at of which one was a rabbit! also in the corner there was clear box things showing the insides of animals, its full of liquid to reserve the organs and tissues or whatever is in there! one was a rabbit and i thoguht they were all very digusting!


----------



## Pipp (Sep 18, 2007)

*Carolyn wrote: *


> Thanks to Pipp for her thoughtful tribute to Buck and in honoring our friendships.


Hey Carolyn, thanks for making this forum the best place on the planet! :bouquet:

I'm sorry yourwelcome thread got deleted, We had a plan for that one. 

Seniorcats, you may notice that 'Hanky's' name on the membership list is greyed out -- that's for a reason!! We lost allthe 'banned'specs during the changeover to rabbitsonline.net, but that was one that immediately got put back in.  

And everybody, BBB is your room, so feel free to tell us howyou'd like it. We can leave everything in just this one thread, just like the old forum was, or make separate threads, what's everybody's preference? (Probablybest to keep one other thread for picsto keep it sane for peeps on dial-ups?) 

We'd like to track down as many people on the membership list as possible, so we can keep the list in a separate thread... but should it have missing member posts?

(And if anybody wants to be theModerator for this room, your help would beawesome, please PM me!)

One more thing... All theattachments were deletedin the move, it would be awesome if the members here could reinstall their avatars (coughcarolynchercough), and check out old threads andput the pics back. (We actually backeda lot of them up on aPhotobucket account, I'll have to dig up the link and password). 

sas


----------



## seniorcats (Sep 18, 2007)

*Pipp wrote: *


> Seniorcats, you may notice that 'Hanky's' name on the membership list is greyed out -- that's for a reason!! We lost allthe 'banned'specs during the changeover to rabbitsonline.net, but that was one that immediately got put back in.




Thank you very much!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Sep 19, 2007)

*Carolyn wrote: *


> BoBBunny, Congratulations on Heidi! I know we had some disagreements in the past, but I hope you have put that behind you as I have. Bygones. Having a child that drives would be almost too much for me to take on. I was just saying to my best friend this past weekend that I don't know how parents do it when they have to hand over their car to their 16 year old. :shock: I'm so glad to hear that Bo and Cloverbunny are doing well. Bo is such a gorgeous boy. He has always been one of my favorite of his breed. Such a stunning boy he is. By the way, in the book Life Lessons From Elvis, Elvis says: "It's cheaper to buy horses inbulk." Would be nice if we all had the extra cash hanging around, wouldn't it? He was a crazy fool when it came to horses. Absolutely adored them. One horse really put the screws to Raspberry. Ask her about it if you don't know.



:hug:

Of course! It was all silly really! 

It's good to see you here! and I'm happy to know the bunnies are doing well! It seems we just all keep collecting the little buggers don't we?!

Thanks for the compliments on Bo - he's a brat LOL! VERY spoiled now and thinks he owns the place. Ok, he runs it but he doesn't own it.

I read about Raspberry and OMG! It really got to me. Infact, after I read that..... Last night my daughter was going to ride Pokie and something just wasn't setting right with her - and sure enough she started bucking and being stupid because she heard someone using a chainsaw.... she got to go to her stall early! I kept seeing Raspberry's Xray in my mind!

Luke doesn't get to drive much yet!


----------



## kfonz (Sep 19, 2007)

Hi Everyone! It's great to see everyone all together again in Buck's Bunny Bistro! What a great idea! Well, hope you all are doing well, hope to see more of you around. Say hi to your babies for me! Bunbun says hi too!

love kat.


----------



## Bassetluv (Sep 19, 2007)

I've been trying all morning to post something here, but am at work (with a major headache to boot) and couldn't find the chance. I'll read all the other posts later once my head stops pounding...just wanted to say hi to everyone first. Guess I'm one of the newer 'veterans', as I joined RO not very long before Buck's passing. I am so sorry I didn't get to know him, but do recall reading some of his posts when I first joined up and thinking, 'What a treasured soul this person is'. He certainly had an aura about him. And a couple of other standouts to me when I first joined were Carolyn, Pam and Gypsy. Of course all the members have been outstanding, all in their own ways.

I became a member of the forum right around the time I began my search for an English lop. I hadn't owned a rabbit in many years (except for one brief time of being owned by a wayward dwarf mix - Rufus - who thought he was a cat), and even though I'd actually raised and showed Polish for a few years when I was in my late teens/early twenties, it wasn't until I joined the forum that I realized just how much I still _didn't_ know about rabbits. 

And then came Raph...and most of you know his story. Ever since his passing I've been taking care of Anna (and the rest of the furry household), but the pull was there to get another rabbit...and so this past weekend I did. My sister and I drove to the Toronto area, visited my son Stephen, got to meet his girlfriend (finally...and I really like her! ), and then on the way home went to the breeder's and picked up the newest addition to the family. I'll post a photo of him in the other thread, and will probably start a thread on him in the forum today or tomorrow. 

I'll go post his pic, and try to shake this danged headache...and when I can will pop back in and read what everyone's written! 

~Di


----------



## Carolyn (Sep 19, 2007)

Hunnybunny, Let's just say after hearing about your first day in the class, I'm glad it's you that's enrolled and not me! Nope, wouldn't want to see any of that! I don't know how I'd handle that!


Bo: So true, it was all very silly. God, one has to learn, which I have, not to sweat the small stuff, ey? I see you're still trying to sell Bo as a brat. :nonono:We know that that's your weak attempt to keep him off of the kidnapping list, but think again! We're NOT buyin it! 



Seniorcats and Pipp: I completely agree that HankHanky was a wack job. I certainly made mistakes, but getting rid of that guy was definitely not one of them. I still bum when I think of rabbits in his care, but that is beyond my control. Sometimes I swear, I wish people would have to get some sort of license to have a pet. So many are neglected and abused. I just can't think about that - as Scarlett O'Hara says. That is one of the things I've loved so much about the forum. It really does connect you with people that love rabbits as much as you do yourself. 

Pipp, you've been More than Accomodating in setting this forum up. I know I speak for everyone when I say a heartfelt thank you! arty:

Seniorcats, have you ever seen this woman's work? She's out of England and she primarily paints Cats, but she does do rabbits as well. I had her do these pendants of Tucker, Cali, and Fauna. If you like, I can find her website and post it. With Christmas coming, I might have her do one of my niece's dog for her.













Sorry the pictures are so big! I have to downsize them obviously! HEY!!! I went to look for the embarrassedpicture and found THE KING!!! :elvis2:WAHOOO!



Hi kfonz and BunBun! :wave:

No time to reply to you Bassetluv, but will when I do have more time. Sending you love. ink iris:


----------



## ditty816 (Sep 19, 2007)

Hey Carolyn.. so nice to hear from you.. know that you're extremely busy.. who isn't?! glad to here that you got someone else into the wonderful world of buns.. They are such a joy to have.. my husband was so shocked a few months ago..I had a rabbit named Tigger and she LOVED bananas..(and i mean would rip your arm off for it)... he was sitting on the couch the one day eating one and outta nowhere she came tearing thru the kitchen and did a flying leap onto his lap to attack his banana.. :shock:Scared the crap outta him but heck he still talks about it to this day.. and it happened over 3 yrs ago.. 

and yeah Snuggle's death is still too fresh.. just taking it day by day for now.. been thru this 2 other times.. never get use to it tho.. and there's always something I'm beating myself up for.. I need to clean out his room but can't bring myself to do it yet.. :?

I also went back to work part time in February... work from 8pm-2am for a local trucking company... I'm a billing clerk... I like the work but don't like the atmosphere too much... and my husband works from 6am-5pm both of us only have weekends off..

sorry if these pics aretoo big but wanted to share a pic of my daughter... everyone that sees us together say she looks exactly like me...


----------



## Carolyn (Sep 19, 2007)

Hi Ditty!

Believe me, I know I'm not the only one that's busy! It's the way of the world these days. I got rid of my computer at home, so work's the only time I get to reply. Hence the reason why I had to write later to Bassetluv.

The portrait of you and Kaitlyn Rose is beautiful!! Indeed, she looksA LOT like you! What a pretty girl! She has such a sparkle in her eyes.

It's great to have the weekends off, isn't it? They're quite the hours you're keeping with the job, though. When do you sleep? Between those hours and having a baby, it's amazing you're able to keep things together.

Tigger sounds like a Love! What a character and a Big Ham when it came to 'nanas! I would've loved to have seen that scene you described. I love the sound they make when they eat a banana. I remember it used to make Lissa sick. It sounds like you have a real Boss on your hands there. Can't get away with anything!

I completely understand having a hard time cleaning up Snuggles area. Take as long as you need. My heart goes out to you. Losing such a wonderful companion is devastating. I will keep you in my thoughts and prayers.



* * * *

Hi Bassetluv! 

Do you know I still think of Raph when I see an English Lop. He was an English Lop, wasn't he? God, the connection you two had is one I'll never forget. The pictures you posted of him were always so fun and beautiful to see. You could tell he lived and was loved like a King. Gone in the physical form, but I assure you - never forgotten by more than just your family, Dear Heart. Raph touched many people's hearts deeply. Like I said, the bond you two had was magical.

Anna is breathtaking! What a beautiful baby she is. Congratulations on your new baby as well! Good on ya, as Buck would say, for getting making another rabbit's life one full of love and all the comforts of home. If reincarnation is real, I'll come back as one of your rabbits if I'm given a choice! 

I love the names you pick for your charges! Such strong names they all are! 

Do keep us posted on how the new baby and Anna get along. It would be so sweet to see them bonded, but if it doesn't happen, it doesn't happen. I'm looking forward to hearing how their personalities mesh.


----------



## JimD (Sep 19, 2007)

Oh my gosh!!!
It sure is busy at the Bistro today, but I know they've always got a open seat!

"I think I'll sit on the open terrace and enjoy the sunshine today, please.
A mug of French Roast and a cannoli when you get a chance?"





*HI, Y'ALL !!!*:woohoo
***Waves franticly and jumps up and down with joy***
"Carolyn, Raz, Pam, Cher, Kat, HB63, Shannon, BoBBunny, Labell, Mandy, Kim, seniorcats, Di !!! And anyone else I may have missed, too!"

It's so good to see everybody and read up on all the updates. 
I wish I could address each and every one of you, but I don't have too much time at the moment.

Not much has changed around my place.
Still have my eight bunnies....some ups and downs, but everybunnie is doing well.
They now occupy the finished basement....cages have all been expanded with NIC pen add-ons...common exercise area....cable....fireplace....yadda-yadda...Nice new digs for the buns.

Gotta run....more later!!

TTFN
~Jim


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Sep 19, 2007)

Hey all, I'm quite alive and well most of the time, LOL. I'm one of the original 100 first members (oh wow I feel old ). I remember the good ole days whenRO was a small but active family like community and the times that we shared (like Sebastian in a Speedo....:whistling)andI look forward to catching up with all the original members that have disappeared over the years.

Um, now what's new? I'm in my second year of Chemical Engineering and currently busy applying for jobs for a work experience term in January and hoping to land myself in the world of fellow bunny lovers -- watch out Pipp and Aurora, I'm aiming for you. 

The bunnies are all well, on occasion I find one of them with a war inury, normally Spice. Ironic that the oldest and smallest is picking onmy biggest rabbit, he he. Other than a few tussels, both pairs get along amazingly well and were so easy to bond (I really lucked out with Reese seeing as how Spice has never liked other rabbits before). They are all healthy and eating me out of house and home but hey, it's just money right.

*RaspberrySwirl wrote: *


> My Bunny Boys (who has since changed her name - you know, my kids would _really be confused_ if I changed my name every time I had a new kid! :X)


Well hey! I couldn't go along neglecting my lovely little girls! I tried to keep my initials the same (MBB). 

P.S.- I was actually M&S Mom for a while too. Oh and I think you mean 2004, not 2003.:whistling

*Cher, *it's so awesome to see you! I'm glad your bunnies are well. Where are you residing? BC still? I may just have to come and 'visit' you and your bunnies, he he.

*Carolyn,* about time you came back.


----------



## m.e. (Sep 19, 2007)

Just checking in briefly (homework beckons). This thread is a wonderful burst of sunshine on my day. I'm so glad to 'see' everyone here :group:


----------



## seniorcats (Sep 20, 2007)

Oh yes, Carolyn, I would love to have the web site or info for the woman who makes those pendants.Having some for my past kitties - Casey, Siegfried, Princess Tugboat Titanica and Cookie - would be a joy.

Wack job....ha, ha, ha, I'm glad someone else uses that term!I agree on licensing pet owners and because ofso many awful headlines, I think parents need to be licensed. I will volunteer to set the standards.... I did talk to 2 people who visited the rabbitry and they said the conditions were filthy and overcrowed at best. Very, very sad and even more sad because at one time he was teaching 4H kids. You did a good thing in eliminating the problem from the board.

Ditty - your Kaitlyn Rose is adorable!

I second the heartfelt thanks to Pipp!


----------



## BlueGiants (Sep 20, 2007)

Good Morning to all! Just wanted to say HI! I am so thrilled to see all the familiar names here! Hello Carolyn! How good to hear you are doing well (and wonderful to hear the buns are all fine!) Congrats on your new addition! Darla sounds like she is a princess! Please give the buns a kiss for me!

I joined the Forum in July 05 after being invited by Danielle. I was really disappointed when things "changed", and didn't know until recently that the forum had re-opened. I missed everyone's stories and personalities.

I have 2 daughters, ages 18 and 14. My oldest just started college (OK, I'm officially broke now!) and my youngest just started high school (attitude plus!). I love, breed and show Flemish Giants. I love the challange of improving the blues, and also have blacks and whites. Ihave 2Gordon Setters and a parrot. My girls keep Mini Rex, show them occassionally, and love them all the time.

I'm working 2 part time jobs, but hope to be more active on the Forum. I appreciate all the "accumulated knowledge" this site has to offer and all the wonderful people that share our love of everything rabbit!


----------



## Carolyn (Sep 20, 2007)

Seniorcats,

Here's her website. http://www.suzannelegoodcats.com/home.html Truly, the pieces are even better in person than they photograph. She got my babies personalities just right. She's a real cat fanatic as well. She does "cat shows" in the summers where she picks up a lot of orders. Save your money and treat yourself to one of her pendants of your babies. Believe me, you won't be disappointed. 

Buck, The Missus and I visited that freak's rabbitry. Without going into detail - we left very depressedabout thoserabbits. God, it still bothers me when I think back on that day.  So so sad. It makes you realize just how lucky all of our rabbits are. 

* * * *

Hi Jim, 

Glad to hear that things are going well for you and the family - human and long earred both! 

* * * * *

BlueGiants! :hugsquish:Hiya Doll! Sooo great to see you! Any babies in the barn? You were missed too, My Friend. Seeing your picture warms my heart. 

* * * * *

MBB, Your avatar is gorgeous. Wow, Dear Heart, you have really turned into a beautiful woman. I wrote you in the pictures thread. :big kiss:


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Sep 20, 2007)

I'm not going to update anything on here (as I'm on the forum pretty much every day) however I just wanted to say welcome back to everyone, and it's great to see you are all doing well.

Has anyone heard from Tina lately? She is a member of another forum I frequent however she hasn't been on for a while.:?I still remember the old days as the 'Apollo days', he was a bun in a million that lad.


----------



## Carolyn (Sep 20, 2007)

Good Lord, Sweetheart, it is definitely hard to see Millie without Ruby. :bigtears:

I have spoken to Tina. She's doing really well. Off-line again. Don't know when she'll be back. All of her charges are doing well, she's the same old Tina! I'll be sure to let her know that you were asking for her. She'll be devasted to hear that Ruby is an Angel Bun now. 

Is there anything I can do to help you with your pain? My heart breaks thinking about what you're going through. I know you're having a terrible time. Please, if there's anything, don't hesitate to contact me. My heart, thoughts and prayers are with you at this most heartwrenching time. 

Much Love,

-Carolyn


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Sep 20, 2007)

Thank you Carolyn - that means so much to me.:hug2:It is incredibly hard living without Ruby, it's like missing a part of me. I know when people grieve they are supposed to accept what has happened, but I feel like I don't want to accept this because it means Ruby really isn't coming back.:in tears:



I just can't believe that she is really gone, that when I see Millie Ruby isn't right there beside her begging for treats.:tears2:They were two of a kind....


----------



## Carolyn (Sep 20, 2007)

:bigtears:Oh Dear Heart, 

I so wish I could help. You just have no idea how it rips me apart to not only know that Ruby is waiting for you in spirit, but to know that you are suffering so severely. 

What a gorgeous picture of the babies together. I completely understand about seeing them as two, and now - only one. :sad: 

Please allow help into your life. If there's anything you can think of, please let me know. I am here for you.

You might want to talk to your doctor. The kind of grief you are dealing with can reallyblockyour endorphins. The doctor might consider something to help take the edge off. You're not even able to get peaceful sleep. That in and of itself can make you not have the strength to take this on alone. There's no shame in that.

Take what you like and leave the rest of what I've said, but please remain open to help. 

Much Love,

Carolyn


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Sep 20, 2007)

Carolyn - you are so sweet!:hug2:Thank you, your words mean so much to me. I wish I knew what I could do, but I can't even think of what to do to help Millie.:sigh: I'm just so sick of making these life-altering decisions, I had to make them all the time for Ruby -including the one to end her life. I don't want to have to make any more.:tears2:


----------



## Carolyn (Sep 20, 2007)

Look, Honey, you've got all the time you need to make a decision. Let the answer come to you. You're not in the mindset to make any decisions at this rate. There's no rush. Millie has you and that's truly all she needs - your attention and understanding - which of course she has. 

I have a rule - When I don't know what to do, I do nothing. 

I'm not great with advice, but it's worked for me. Don't pressure yourself. You'll know what to do when the smoke has cleared from this tragedy.


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Sep 20, 2007)

Thank you Carolyn, that's good advice.:hug: I think I'll just let the answer come to me, in time Millie will know if she is ready for a new friend, or is she is better as a spoilt only bun.But for now Millie and I can mourn Ruby together.


----------



## Carolyn (Sep 20, 2007)

I think that's wise.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Sep 20, 2007)

*m.e. wrote: *


> Just checking in briefly (homework beckons). This thread is a wonderful burst of sunshine on my day. I'm so glad to 'see' everyone here :group:



It's good isn't it?

Carolyn, I have bite marks to prove Bo is not innocent! Seriously! LOL!


----------



## kpc (Sep 20, 2007)

I have to tell you about my sons new rabbit, Sparky is our last baby that we have had and she is a heart stopper. Sparky is a mix of a Rex and oh shot I can't think what type of rabbit her mother is, it was a woops type of breading, but anyway Sparky is white with black spots and full of life. My son was eating some chips the other night and would not give Sparky one, well Sparky started to lick the salt off of his (my son) finger and all at once bite him hard :shock: . It was so funny to see his face after he got bit, Sparky had her own treat but wanted his.


----------



## Stephanie (Sep 21, 2007)

Hi everyone! Itâs been a loooong time. Not sure if anyone even remembers me or not! 



Iâm the mom of three buns, Chompers, Abby and Valuran. All three are happily bonded and Abby is still ruling the roost. They are very, very good with my daughter Ayla, especially Valuran. She just loves to pet them and âhelpâ me when itâs time for hay and stuff. 



Itâs really good to see everyone and read updates and stuff. Cannot believe how long itâs been!!


----------



## Carolyn (Sep 21, 2007)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> Carolyn, I have bite marks to prove Bo is not innocent! Seriously! LOL!




You Lie!!! I don't believe it for a second. :nosir:

Even if you havea mark, it's only because it was done ACCIDENTALLY! You were probably poking around by his food and he didn't realize it was your finger rather than his food.

Leave Mr. Innocence alone. No more tall tails.

* * * *
kpc,

Sparky was just giving a love nibble.  What a sweetheart!

* * *

Steph!!! :hugsquish:


----------



## Stephanie (Sep 21, 2007)

Carolyn!!! :bunnieskiss

How the heck did we lose touch of each other?? Life I guess, I know mine is busy. I think of you all the time and send warm thoughts your way often. 

I need to get my avatar back up...we did a total reformat of my laptop and I need to find the disk I stored all my pictures on.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Sep 21, 2007)

OMG! do you still have Valuran?! He's so gorgeous!

Nice to see you - I want to see the bunny tho!


----------



## Stephanie (Sep 21, 2007)

Bo! I do still have Valuran, and he's such a lovebug now. Remember when I first got him? He wouldn't come near us or let us near him...now he loves being pet. He'll even lay there and let my 22 month old daughter pet him (which she loves doing).


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Sep 21, 2007)

OMG! I can't believe he's so sweet now! I want to see him and your daughter! I bet she does love him! 

I'm sure his velvety coat is just so tempting for a little girl discovering all the wonderful things in the world! Heck! Bo is for me still! LOL!


----------



## JimD (Sep 21, 2007)

I've seen a few more members mingling!!

m.e., BlueGiants, kpc, Stephanie, mambo, Laura, Peg....and sas!!

Now remeber that just because some of you may be on the open forum regularly....you're still supposed to stop in at the Bistro on a regular basis....right .

We don't want to get the busbuns out tracking ya down!

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Right now, I'm down with a bit of the flu :imsick:.

A soon I feel a little better we'll get things hopping around here. 

Once we get everyone tracked down and catch up on things, I'm thinking that the *Mischief Night Movie Screening* should be one of the first things up on the Specials Board.:nod


----------



## TinysMom (Sep 21, 2007)

Tiny's already getting ready for October.....


----------



## Stephanie (Sep 21, 2007)

I'll try to get a picture of Ayla petting Valuran. It's hard, she's at the age where when she sees the camera she walks right up to it. So I gotta be fast and sneaky.


----------



## Bassetluv (Sep 21, 2007)

Hopping back in for a moment....

Carolyn, yes...Raph was an English lop. And he's the first animal I've ever had with whom I felt such an enormous connection. I've had close connections with all the animals who came into my life - especially with Kaya (my dog) and Snooch (a cat I had many years ago, he was a very close soulmate), but with Raph it was even more different. I felt it before he even came into my life...I felt it when I saw his photo online, the one the breeder had posted. I even knew in some sense that he would have physical problems, and that he wouldn't be with me for very long. The moment I sent payment for him, I felt physically ill, *knowing* there was something wrong...and that there would be some hard times ahead. But the most unique thing about him is the fact that after his passing, even though I mourned his physical presence, I don't feel as though he's ever left. I feel him with me every moment of every day, and there is so much comfort in that. 

So far Yofi and Anna haven't officially met, but the other day I took Yofi out to the yard on a harness, and Anna was running around. She spotted Yofi and came hopping over, sniffed him, then bit him on the rear and took off! It will most likely take her a while to get used to his presence. I'm hoping to bond them, but if they wind up needing their own space, then that's the way it will be. With Queen Anna one never knows.  Oh, and Yofi is named after archangel Yofiel, and his name means 'divine beauty'. He is an angel of September, which I thought quite fitting, and Yofiel is also known to cure stupidity in humans. LOL! 

Ditty, your daughter is a real charmer! And I agree, she does look very very much like her mom. 

And it's good to see you posting, Steph! Been a long time (and I'm terrible at keeping in touch with people). I hope you do post a pic of your daughter with the bunnies; would love to see her. Almost 2 years old! Boy, how time flies. 

Oh, and Peg, I see that Tiny likes Night Of The Lepus! That reminds me...has anyone here seen 'The Matrix'? I watched it for the first time a week or so ago, and I swear, there was a scene where Neo goes to meet the Oracle, and as he walks through a room with a bunch of children in it, on the tv in the background, Night Of The Lepus is playing! I could be wrong, but that's what it looked like.


----------



## naturestee (Sep 22, 2007)

Hi everybody! :wave2

I'm glad to see a lot of you "old timers," I've really missed you! I'm on the forum all the time, I never left. But I haven't been reading the posts down here because it's been a really hard couple of days. My darling Sprite went to the Bridge yesterday, and now I'm pushing to get her sister Fey bonded to my New Zealand foster boy Oberon so she isn't so lonely and depressed.

Mocha and Loki are fine, thankfully. Extremely messy but good. Mocha is quite the little madam, a real Diva Dwarf. She keeps Loki in line, in case he gets it in his mind to flirt with the other bunnies.

Oh, and I have cats now too! I adopted them a little over a year ago as tiny little kittens. They just had their 1 year shots last week. Turns out my skinny black Siamese mix Eve is a whopping 13 lbs of muscle, while fatty fatty fat fat grey/white alley cat Lily is only 11 lbs. They like the bunnies, especially Oberon, but the littler bunnies aren't so sure about them and Mocha hates them. So most of the time they get locked up in a separate room when the bunnies are out playing.


----------



## Flopsy (Sep 22, 2007)

The entire little "secert" fourm thing is AWESOME!!!! I miss the good old days, but getting more good memebers is always good too


----------



## JimD (Sep 22, 2007)

*Flopsy wrote: *


> The entire little "secert" fourm thing is AWESOME!!!! I miss the good old days, but getting more good memebers is always good too



"......one is silver,

.....and the other gold."


----------



## Almi (Sep 24, 2007)

Hey everyone. 

I remember a bunch of you; I'm sure no one really remembers me! Heheh...I was never really an active member. I joined over two years ago when my bunny had babies and I needed help!

Anyway, I'm mainly a hamster lady, so I stick to my hamster boards, but I still have my bun-buns! I have Emmy, my dwarf hotot mix, and her son, Ollie. My parents still have Ollie's dad, Blue, who is a French lop.

Geez...Emmy is what..five now? And Ollie is two. Time flies!



Here's a few pics of my little Emmaline.









Undercover bunny!








Stealing apple from my little brother.













And Ollie.















My rabbits are food stealers. 























*munch*








Guilty look.








You have more?























Sorry for the picture overload! I suppose I could have made my own thread, but it wouldn't have been much... =P


----------



## SOOOSKA (Sep 25, 2007)

Hi Susan here aka Soooska. I've been on since Feb 05. I think one of the first people to answer my concern was Buck, regarding my two Love bunnies Wilbur & Jackie fighting. Gosh I really miss him. I remember hearing about him passing when I was at work, I cried andcried he was such a wonderful man.

As most of you know my Bunny family has grown to 6 with the 2 newest additions Winston & Vega. I now have Bunnies everywhere in my house. LOL 

As many of you know I was in the 2 car accidents last summer (2006) neither which were my fault. I'm still having alot of back problems and left knee hip problems. It seems all I do is go to Doctors. I did have some minor surgery on the left knee last December, I'm now suppose to get some kind of shots in my back and some cortisone shots in my knee (actually I'm suppose to get those tomorrow).

Well i better go check on the bunnies, I'll be back to read all the other posts on here.

Glad to see alot of the older members (I don't mean age LOL) on here.

Talk to you soon.

Susan :apollo:


----------



## Stephanie (Sep 27, 2007)

Ok, so trying to get a picture of Ayla and the rabbits is like trying to get a decent shot of a Sasquatch. LOL She sees the camera and does a beeline for it pretty much. I'll keep on working on it though.


----------



## LuvaBun (Oct 1, 2007)

Oh, this is soooo wonderful, having all the 'oldies' (but goodies) getting together for a secret catch up.I have been in Florida for 12 days, which is how I am just seeing this now. And so many names that I've wondered how they were doing, and not knowing how to find out .

Buck was always so helpful to me when I had problems with Pernod and Perry - I know Pernod reminded him of his bunny, Max.

When Perry went to The Bridge last November, both Pernod and I were devastated, and it was being on the Forum that helped me though (and long phone calls with Carolyn ). I got a new rescue bunny in January,called Shadow, as I thought Pernod needed a friend. However, what Pernod really wanted was Perry, and has no room in her heart for another bunny, which has led to months of unsuccesful bonding, and some nasty fights. So< Pernod has the downstairs of the house, and Shadow has the upstairs. They do meet through cage bars, but we can't let them be together.

I have yet to catch up with what's been going on the past two weeks, but I see several have new additions to the family - can't wait to find out more.

As for me, well John and I are in the process of emigrating to Canada ( I remember when you did, Stephanie). We are going to Edmonton, where John has been offered a job. There is so much red tape, and I am trying to find out about taking Pernod and Shadow with us - I can't leave them, can I?

I am so looking forward to talking to you all again - just like old times :biggrin2:

Jan


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Oct 1, 2007)

Jan!! :hugsquish:

:mail2:


----------



## m.e. (Oct 1, 2007)

It's good to 'see' you, Jan :hug:


----------



## Lissa (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm so glad to see that this place is still up and running. I tried going to the old site but it wasn't there anymore. I almost cried.  

Is gypsy still around? 

How are Carolyn's buns? Still alive and well I hope.

And what about Sebastian?


----------



## pamnock (Oct 4, 2007)

It's so good to see you back here Lissa. The baby has grown so much!!!

How are things going??

Pam


----------



## Lissa (Oct 4, 2007)

Things are going well. I'm still a stay at home mom working one day a week. I'm going to start working two days a week pretty quick here. Jason is still working insanely long hours and is looking for another job. Oliver is going to be a year old on the 17th. He's crawling, walking around furniture and says many words already.


----------



## LuvaBun (Oct 4, 2007)

LISSA!!! . I'm so pleased to hear that all is OK - I can't believe Oliver isnearly a year old :shock:

Jan


----------



## hummer (Oct 16, 2007)

Hi, hummer here. Not sure if anyone here remembers me and Miffy. We came around here in March of '05, I needed help with my new rabbit and all of you were so great. I think I even remember Buck answering one of my posts! 

Miffy died about 1 year after I had her, we went on a trip and the neighbor girl (she was about 15 at the time) was going to watch her with her mom. The first day, a Sunday, they went over to let her out to run around, Miffy was dead. We have no idea what happened to her, they did not get a chance to feed her or anything. She was a great rabbit to introduce me into 'rabbitdom". And I hope to get another one since we finished our move, we moved from southern CA to western NJ this year. 

And my 21 year old cat Hobbes, well I had to put her down a few weeks ago. She had a tumor on her jaw and was not able to eat real good towards the end. She is buried in a curled up sleeping postion in the new back yard. But we have a new kitten that adopted us, I am looking for another 21 years with her too!

It was nice to finally find ROnline again, I thought it shut down for a while. And to see some names I remember too!:biggrin2:


----------



## Dwarf_Angel04 (Oct 17, 2007)

Howdy all!

As for my little life update....

I still have Dwarf Hotots (along witha ND, Lionhead and few Polish)in my barn however I don't show or breed them anymore. With my current life schedule, I don't have time to properly care for does and litters so have opted out until I graduate college. Let me tell ya, I'm ready to graduate!

As for the life schedule, I work at a small town pizza restaurant in addition to attending college online. I plan to be graduated by May of 2009 with an associates in Business Information System- Medical Office Option and a Medical Office Specialist Certificate. I still keep in contact with the rabbit world as I'm a 4-H advisor for the club I spent my years as a 4-H member and on the county's4-H rabbit committee. Attending rabbit showsare still in my schedule as an effort to keep in contact with the rabbit friends. The only exception isI'm not anexhibitor anymore but rather a designated writer. I also continue torun a rabbit board gearedtowards showing/breeding rabbits in Ohio which requires updates almost daily!Whentime allows Ivolunteer with the American Red Cross but still have to finish a few classes. 

In addition to the normal life schedule, I recently took on an orphaned kitten at 1 day old who is now 21 days old and begining to learn that it's body actually moves in many ways. That's a projectwithin itself! The kitten takes up a lot of time so theother2indoor cats are breaking 'house rules' in an effort to show them we still love 'em. 

Can't forget there's the beaus who also claims a portion of my day. He's very much an animal lover and rabbits have been a *big* part of his lifeso that's aplus. 

It appears that everyone's doing well in their lives and have adorable children!

Till next time.... 

~ Amanda ~


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Oct 17, 2007)

It's good to see you here and posting Amanda! 

Did you attend the ARBA convention? You know I wanted to go so bad! but I couldn't!

Lexi loves Moe and wants him. LOL! She still talks about that little guy and trying to walk off with him LOL!


----------



## Dwarf_Angel04 (Oct 17, 2007)

Nope, didn't go to Grand Rapids!

However, I do have a close friend that's up there right now and giving me daily phone calls. I'm sure I'm talking more to her this week then her husband! What's going on with the show, I really couldn't tell you as the conversations drift from Convention talk to every day life talk. 


Oh and Moe is still alive and kicking.


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Nov 20, 2007)

*MyBabyBunnies wrote: *


> The bunnies are all well, on occasion I find one of them with a war injury, normally Spice. Ironic that the oldest and smallest is picking onmy biggest rabbit, he he. Other than a few tussles, both pairs get along amazingly well and were so easy to bond (I really lucked out with Reese seeing as how Spice has never liked other rabbits before). They are all healthy and eating me out of house and home but hey, it's just money right.



I kind of felt it was probably time to update this. For anyone who hasn't heard, Spice passed away on October 16.:cry4:

Since then Aero and Mia have weaseled their way into my home and my heart. And I guess I should mention my parents' hearts as well or I wouldn't be at 5 bunnies right now (but my parents are still saying my limit is 4, LOL). [The Story That Never Ends]


----------



## Cher (Nov 24, 2007)

OHHHH MBB, I am sooo sorry to hear about Spice and no matter how late I am, I just wanted to send you my deepest and heart-filled condolences xoxoxoxo Beautiful to see your pic and the newest additions to your home, your such a good bun mom 

To share some good news with you, Jezebel, Jaden and I are still residing here in B.C...in school full time, entered third year as of this summer... PLUS they have a dad-acccckkkk OFFICIALLY!! married in August-as much as I thought about bunflowergirls I just didn't think it would work, ya know eating the marriage platform as well as the flowers *grin grin*

LOL

xo Cher


----------



## Elf Mommy (Nov 27, 2007)

Good to see everyone's friendly faces!  Elf is still doing well. She scares Kirby (the boxer) on a regular basis. She is still Queen of this castle.

I am back in the classroom this year, teaching 3rd grade. I'm home sick today (my first sick day this year), but overall, I'm a much happier human being. Last year was really the last straw for me on being out of the classroom. I was miserable and it showed in everything that I did. I didn't share that misery with people I knew online. It's over now.

I love seeing all your buns. I'm so sorry for those who have lost their babies. 

This Bistro is really homey. Thank you for making it!


----------



## dajeti2 (Mar 31, 2008)

An update, boy I hope you have plenty of time. I honestly can't tell you exactly when I joined-does ages ago count.

Sadly Stormy passed away 5 months ago. Otis passed away two weeks ago. Christa and Hopi are doing awesome. Christa is still my little Princess and Hopi is ever the Daddy's boy. 

We now have 3 dogs instead of one-Cyrus, Whiskey and Puggle. We have 2 cats-Dusty and Skreechy. Dale messed up and asked if I wanted more chickens? Duh lol. He gave me the go ahead and this time we're getting 36. They'll be here the 1st week of June. I contacted Apollo's Breeder about getting a breeding pair of Flemmies. We're going to get a white buck and light gray doe. Atlas and Adara. Oh and Dale got his long dreamed of green iguana.He named him-Pickle.:?

Jeremy is ginormous. He's 5'4", he's taller than me now and will 14 in May. He's in 7th grade. He's in the school band and Jazz band. Thankfully he is still a sweet boy.

Dale works local, thank goodness. It's nice having him home. He's still as onery as ever.

All things considered I'm doing well. Health could be a bit better but I'm used to that lol. I did discover a new hobby...PSP. Addicted is more like it. I love it, I really do. I can be as creative as I want and if it doesn't turn out like I want it-delete lol. I am going to be a camphost this summer so I'll only be home two days total a week. So if I'm not here very much you know why. 

It is so wonderful seeing old familair faces. I don't mean old as in old-you know what I mean. Ok I'm going to shut up now.:blushan:

I hope everyone has a great week.

Tina


----------



## Pipp (Mar 31, 2008)

Tina!!! :hugsquish:

Thanks for the cool update. Sorry about Otis. :sad:

But happy that everything else is rolling right along -- especially that you're getting back into the Flemish fetish and that you have a sweet teenager!! :biggrin2:

Don't be a stranger. 



sas :wave2


----------



## m.e. (Apr 5, 2008)

Hey Tina! inkbouce::bunnyheart

I'm not around the forum much, and must have missed this earlier.

It's great to 'see' you again here :woohoo


----------



## cirrustwi (Apr 19, 2010)

WOW!!! It's been so long since I've been here. I honestly can't even remember the last time. But after losing my beloved Flemish, Elliot, a few days ago, I came looking for a good tribute to him.

My life has changed a lot, but I've kept my love for my animals. I downsized my rabbits greatly. When I was here before I had quite a few rabbits, but I'm now owned by just 1, a fantastic French Lop named Timothy. Tim and Elliot were a bonded pair, so right now we are both in mourning, but in the hope that Tim will recover from his broken heart, I am getting an English Lop next weekend. He will never replace Elliot for either of us, but hopefully, he and Tim will decide to accept each other and Tim won't look so terribly lonely laying in his immense cage all alone. And hopefully my heart will recover just a bit and I might not cry every time I look at Tim. SO....I have high hopes for Oscar!

I can't wait to take the time to read all these amazing messages. Buck Jones was the first person to take me under his wing when I became a member and I'm so glad to see this fantastic tribute to him and his memory. I got some of the best advice from him that I've gotten in my life.

Jen


----------



## JimD (Apr 19, 2010)

HI JEN !!! :wave:
:welcome2


----------



## Pipp (Apr 19, 2010)

Oh God, Jen, you have no idea how happy I am to see you!!:hugsquish: I always wondered how you were doing. Glad to see you're still a dedicated rabbit slave.  

I still have Pipp ruling my life along with a half dozen other bunny bosses, most recently a Flemish boy named Mikel, plucked from the stew pot.

The old gang still breezes by occasionally but not often enough! And not always with good news.  (Raz was here not long ago to post about the loss of Sebastian). :tears2:

I fixed Tina's account for her a few weeks ago, she was going to start posting, hope to see her again soon. 

Naturestee/Mr.Stee just had their first baby but still have their rabbits, ditto with JordiWes/Steph, she had her second, both had been helping to run the site. Life moves on. Cuts down on posting time! 

I was just thinking about everybody because I bumped Buck's 'Cooling a Bunny' thread with his, Carolyn and Pam's advice, was thinking how current it was even though it was written so long ago. And of course seeing all the old names in that thread. 

I'll have to start another 'where are they now' post.  

I hope you stick around! 


sas :bunnydance:


----------



## cirrustwi (Apr 25, 2010)

I'm so glad to be back, but I do have to say that this area brings tears to my eyes. I think most of Buck and Carolyn's advice will be good forever. 

I'm so sad to hear about Sebastian. I'm sure their hearts are broken. 

I get to chat with Tina occasionally on Facebook. I'll send her a message about stopping in more often. In fact I talk to a few old members there, I'll try to get in touch with all of them to see if they'll at least drop in a note to say how they are doing. :hugsquish:

Jen


----------



## Zee (May 2, 2011)

Thought I would pop in and say HI to everyone. :big kiss:

Hope you are all keeping well.

Im still chatting to Carolyn and Lisa (Corky's Mum) on Facebook and have the odd chat with Tina.

Ive been through a bit of a rough time, but slowly things are getting there.

Love to hear from you all. If your on FB, you can find me under Zara Hilton or look in the RO FB pages.

TTFN Take Care xxx


----------



## SOOOSKA (May 4, 2011)

Wow it's so nice to hear from some of the Older members. (I do not mean age older:biggrin2. I miss talking and reading to all of you. Sometimes the newer younger members think they know everything and don't want to listen to more experienced people.

Anyways great to hear from everyone. My Buttercup will be 13 in August (God willing) he's still the best bunny in the world:inlove:. (Well in my eyes).

Looking forward to more updates from everyone.

Susan


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (May 6, 2011)

*SOOOSKA wrote: *


> Anyways great to hear from everyone. My Buttercup will be 13 in August (God willing) he's still the best bunny in the world:inlove:. (Well in my eyes).



Wow! My Mocha just turned 8 in April, I hope he makes it to 13! It makes me feel really old when I realise I had joined this forum before Mocha and Spice had turned 1!

My bunnies are doing fairly well. I have also added a horse to my clan again.







I just recieved my last grade today for my last university semester. I have passed everything so am officially a Chemical Engineer. It's been a long 5 years!


----------



## Pet_Bunny (May 6, 2011)

Congratulations Laura! When I first met you on RO, you were still in High School, and I was still looking for a Pet_Bunny. You look good these days, and horse (Carma) looks beautiful.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (May 6, 2011)

Bebe will be 8 on August 26 (the day I picked for her Gotcha Birthday).
On a sadder note, it will almost be a year since Pebbles left me (May 14). :cry1:


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (May 6, 2011)

Thanks Stan.

I know what you mean, it will be 4 years in October since Spice passed on and I still miss him so much.

But be glad at how lucky Pebbles was to find a home with you!


----------



## SOOOSKA (May 9, 2011)

Congratulations Laura. So are you finished with school now? Do you have your Bunnies with you yet? Or are they still at your parents place?

Is that you with your horse? Beautiful horse.

Susan


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (May 9, 2011)

I've debated doing my Masters but I'd rather work now so we'll see.

I still live at home so yes my bunnies are with me.

Yes that is my mare, Carma, and me.


----------



## SOOOSKA (May 10, 2011)

Laura,you are Beautiful. I don't think I've seen a picture of you before.

Geez the men must be knocking down your door for dates.

So do you have an job offers yet? I bet you can hardly wait to get your own place so you can have your bunnies indoors with you. 

Cheers

Susan


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (May 10, 2011)

Well I am very camera shy so I don't think I've ever posted a picture. 

No the boys don't knock down my door for dates, probably because I have so many guy friends being in engineering and with me being so shy! Either that or it might be the fact that most people guess me at 18 or younger lol. But that's ok since I do have a wonderful boyfriend. 

No job offers but I've had a few interviews so that's good. It's just a matter of time til I find something. And yes I am super excited to move them indoors eventually.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jun 23, 2011)

Hey Laura,

How you doing? How are the bunnies?

Any job prospects?

Susan


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Jun 23, 2011)

I'm doing pretty good. My horse threw me off yesterday and am a bit sore today, feel like I have minor whip lash. Thankfully the ground was soft!

I'm still looking for work, things should start to pick up in August/September/October so fingers crossed.

My bunnies are doing well, they are enjoying the summer sun and grass but not so much the mosquitoes that are just insane this year.

I leave in 10 days for a 2-3 week camping vacation, I'll be flying up to Whitehorse and then travelling down into northern BC. So that should be fun.

How is everyone else and their bunnies doing?


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jun 26, 2011)

Everything is just so busy. At work, things are always going on, having to start earlier and more things to do. With the scare in Europe with the E-coli in Bean Sprouts, we had our plant inspected and passed with very high grades. Still people are asking if our Bean Sprout are safe.

Bebe is fine. She is alittle jealous and sulking abit as I have 2 new fosters from the shelter. They are two lionheads and I believe they are only 3 - 4 weeks old. They are too young to be away from their mother, and can't be left on thier own at the shelter.

Had some photo events that I took pictures at, so I am deep in picture processing, so that adds to things I have to do.


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Sep 21, 2011)

How is everyone doing? I miss hearing from everyone all the time!


----------



## Dwarf_Angel04 (Sep 22, 2011)

Started a job after 2 1/2 years of being unemployed due to the car accident. Been at this for 3 weeks now but in my first full week of out of training. 

Taking a medical transcripiting course right now.

Yesterday, I jumped in with both feet and not looking back. A fellow friend is selling out of rabbits for health reasons and I jumped on the chance to get back into raising rabbits. So yesterday 4 Siamese Mini Satins moved into the barn.


----------



## Dwarf_Angel04 (Sep 22, 2011)

Started a job after 2 1/2 years of being unemployed due to the car accident. Been at this for 3 weeks now but in my first full week of out of training. 

Taking a medical transcripiting course right now.

Yesterday, I jumped in with both feet and not looking back. A fellow friend is selling out of rabbits for health reasons and I jumped on the chance to get back into raising rabbits. So yesterday 4 Siamese Mini Satins moved into the barn.


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Sep 22, 2011)

Congratulations on the job, school, and the bunnies!

I really want another bunny but with Pasturella in my bunnies I guess I wont be getting another until all 3 of mine pass away.

I've been unemployed since I finished my degree in April, but I finally got a job offer yesterday. It looks like me, Mocha, Zoey, and Chase are moving to Calgary soon.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Sep 22, 2011)

Congrats on the job Laura. 

Glad to see you are taking all 3 bunnies with you. When do you start the new job?

Susan


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Sep 24, 2011)

Thanks, I'm quite torn. I want to move away but my boyfriend lives up here so that makes it really tough. But either way, I accepted the offer and I start November 2. Finger's crossed I get an apartment by November 1.

I intend to take all 3 if I can swing it, but until I have a place and all the bunnies are there, I will be worried about the possibility of not being able to bring them all.


----------



## MILU (Sep 26, 2011)

The bunnies must go with you...


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Sep 28, 2011)

I fostered 2 Lionheads for the shelter for 11 weeks. They were just babies (a few weeks old) when I took them in. When I returned them, I got to babysit Luvabun's 4 bunnies for 3 weeks. I returned Jan's bunnies yesterday, and it is so quiet in the house now with only Bebe here.


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Sep 28, 2011)

Time for another bunny Stan. 

But I may have bunny sitting work for you in February. We've rebooked our Maui trip. If I can't find people I trust in Calgary to watch them for me, I may drive them up to Edmonton to have people watch them while I'm gone.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Sep 28, 2011)

I wish I lived in Alberta. I'd get you guys to bunny sit my babies. Honestly I haven't been able to go anywhere because i have no one to watch the babies.

I couldn't go home last Xmas for thst reason, probbaly the same this Xmas. Oh well I choose to have them.

Nice trip you have planned Laura.

Susan

Yes Stan time to get another.:biggrin2:


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Oct 3, 2011)

There were plenty of Flemish Giants at the show this weekend. Those red Satins were nice too.
But for now I am giving Bebe extra hugs and cuddles. She even started to give me bunny kisses. :bunnieskiss

Will keep February in mind for you Laura.


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Oct 4, 2011)

If you ever get a Flemish I will be visiting you a lot.. and maybe bunnynapping somebunny. 

Thanks Stan. I'm looking at Feb. 3 to Feb. 12. It's likely you will get somebunny to watch seeing as how I don't trust many people with my babies, especially with Mocha being so old and Zoey being 75% blind.


----------

